# Lindy



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just had these sent by Lindys owner in the US, she is 10 months old now and I think she's looking real pretty, but then I probs biased, lol!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

She's gorgeous


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl  this is my friends boy big softy  just sent me pic today


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous girl  this is my friends boy big softy  just sent me pic today


He looks a snuggable chap!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She is very pretty and feminine if that doesnt sound stupid.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She is very pretty and feminine if that doesnt sound stupid.


No, not at all! She was one of the more pretty, feminine baby pups. I loved her and she would have been my keeper, but when Deb really liked her and saw Luna (the pup she lost) in her I think fate had a hand in Deb getting her, lol!


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She is very pretty and feminine if that doesnt sound stupid.


Exactly what I thought. She's gorgeous!


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

:001_wub: gorgeous


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, she's so pretty. A real girly


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Very pretty:001_wub:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

What is she in relation to your gang? She's a cutie !


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> What is she in relation to your gang? She's a cutie !


I bred her last February, lol! This is the bitch we hope to take a puppy from in a couple of years - all being well.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I bred her last February, lol! This is the bitch we hope to take a puppy from in a couple of years - all being well.


I meant who are the parents ! She is a very pretty girl anyway.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I meant who are the parents ! She is a very pretty girl anyway.


parents are mommy Cara, bred by us and a champion male from scotland, a lovely boy, Ch Jacraila Mr Incredible


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

NOT HELPING MY SMALL ROTTIE OBSESSION HERE. I dont have space for a 
4th dog thankfully


:001_wub: :001_wub: :INSERT DRIBBLE SMILEY HERE:


----------



## ukdogkennels (Jan 13, 2012)

She looks like a lady!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

she is gourgeous


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

aw I love her. She really is gorgeous


----------



## oreilly86 (Jan 24, 2012)

what a cute dog  how could anyone resist that face?!


----------

